# Child benefit/tax credits equivalent?



## Mcmicrogal (Feb 12, 2013)

I feel like a total scrounger asking this, but I promise I am not, I just need to know what my "rescue" plan might be.

I am a single parent hoping to relocate possibly to Italy. I won't be relying on benefits or anything dreadful like that as I have income from properties in the UK, but my mind is playing "what if?". What if I was unlucky to find myself with no tenants at some point, what fall back is available in Italy?

I will be grateful for any advice.


----------

